
Show HN: Create, modify and render video templates at everywhere - ZhiqiangLee
http://www.seeshiontech.com/en-us/index.html
======
ZhiqiangLee
Hello HN! I am Zhiqiang Li, founder of Seeshiontech. We are so excited to post
our product - VE (Violet Engine) on here.

VE is a solution that can help you to create, modify and render video
templates at everywhere. It contains two parts - VE Exporter and VE SDK.

VE Exporter is an After Effects plugin. Designers can use it to export their
After Effects design projects to custom project format -VE templates.

VE SDK is a cross platform SDK that can load, modify, preview and render VE
template with high performance. It supports iOS, Android, Windows, macOS and
Cloud Server platforms.

Advantages :

For designers: · VE Exporter can empower you to visualize your ideas without
too many restrictions via VE's support of all important features from After
Effects.

· The Exporter supports After Effects features such as AV layers, text layers,
solid layers, adjustment layers, and 3D camera layers, layer animations, layer
track matte modes, layer masks, layer styles, layer blending modes etc..

· You can use it with After Effect easily with no need to learn more required
knowledge via it.

For developers: · VE SDK can bring the powerful yet easy to use template video
creating functionalities to your products in short time.

· The SDK can empower your users to create outstanding and sophisticated video
designs with no required professional ability.

· It can enable you to experience the same developing and has rapid and robust
rendering performance on every platform.

If you want to create an app, a program or a website that can help users to
create video contents by modifying your video templates, VE is exactly what
you need!

Moreover, we would love to get your feedback! Thanks a lot for spending time
reading this. Hope you all have a nice day.

More information on
here[http://www.seeshiontech.com](http://www.seeshiontech.com) Twitter:
@EngineViolet Facebook: Zhiqiang Li YouTube: Zhiqiang Li Or email me at
seeshiontech@gmail.com

